# beagle mix found, Owings Mills Maryland



## Danny'sGirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you recognize this dog? He was found on campus at McDonogh School in Owings Mills. If you know him or think you may know someone who does, please have them contact Baltimore County Animal Control at 410-887-5961. His ticket number is 93354.

This is a courtesy repost from an inter-campus e-mail. I personally have no further info on this handsome pooch!

Pictures at 
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/326249469.html


----------

